# Storm Speculation Mar 30-Apr 1st?



## skierbum (Mar 27, 2011)

From what I'm reading, northern places could get a decent amount of snow. About 7-9" in some places.

WinnChill, any confirmation on this storm, and is 7-9" about correct?

Looking like winter might never end... :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice!  :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice! Time to line up another three day weekend. Looking forward to hearing the details as the picture becomes more clear.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 28, 2011)

They were talking about the snow line being in CT somewhere. So maybe SoVT stands a good chance out of this one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 28, 2011)

skierbum said:


> From what I'm reading, northern places could get a decent amount of snow. About 7-9" in some places.
> 
> WinnChill, any confirmation on this storm, and is 7-9" about correct?
> 
> Looking like winter might never end... :beer:



Forecasts are updated (after a brief break this weekend for some slopetime)--had to change things up this week--still watching week's end though!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 28, 2011)

Glenn said:


> They were talking about the snow line being in CT somewhere. So maybe SoVT stands a good chance out of this one. Fingers crossed.



Long range forecast here in Jersey has "Rain/Snow" for both Fri and Sat.  That bodes well for up north.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 28, 2011)

Problem is, I don't know if it is going to make it this far North.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 28, 2011)

Hoping for an epic MAGIC saturday 4/2....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2011)

This one is looking like a longshot, but at this time of year, I'm just happy to have a shot on goal.   If this does pan out though, the timing of this could be perfect for weekend warriors headed to Northern NY or Vermont.




> A storm set to make a run along the Atlantic Seaboard late in the week could bring rain, snow or just continue to play offseason jokes on meteorologists and the people at large.
> 
> AccuWeather.com meteorologists feel a significant storm will take shape along the Atlantic Seaboard with a classic birthing area possible in the northern Gulf of Mexico at midweek.
> 
> From here, the storm will either track up the Atlantic coast or be swept out to sea Thursday into Friday.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2011)

The Fairbank's Museum "Eye on the Sky" weather guys here in St Johnsbury seem to be pretty bullish on a "Significant" snowfall event.  Pond skimming powder day?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> The Fairbank's Museum "Eye on the Sky" weather guys here in St Johnsbury seem to be pretty bullish on a "Significant" snowfall event. Pond skimming powder day?


 
Same with Roger Hill, who said a conservative 6 inches or so for valleys in the Barre/Montpelier area and much more up high.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2011)

GFS is looking freaking awsome


----------



## kingdom-tele (Mar 29, 2011)

A nice powder exclamation point on whats been an amazing winter.

NEK - what are you dressing up as for pond skimming.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2011)

kingdom-tele said:


> A nice powder exclamation point on whats been an amazing winter.
> 
> NEK - what are you dressing up as for pond skimming.



Going to try this (note that the theme is heros and villians):


----------



## billski (Mar 29, 2011)

Aw chit.  Am I gonna have to go skiing again?


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)

billski said:


> Aw chit.  Am I gonna have to go skiing again?



You have resigned the season? Huh?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking like Camelback will be getting some Thurs/Fri


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

What's the timeline on this? Cough cough ....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 29, 2011)

Hopefully that narrow 6 inch plus range either expands laterally or shifts west on this one.  "Up to a few inches" of snow just isnt enough to excite me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

excellent

nice way to finish raggeds season


----------



## billski (Mar 29, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You have resigned the season? Huh?


  Naw, but sometimes life gets in the way...


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear it, sounds like a good weekend to hit up big brom one last time


----------



## Morwax (Mar 29, 2011)

WooHoo, just heard a prediction of a possible 12 inches across NH. If only more areas would keep the lifts spinning late this year:beer:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 29, 2011)

Why couldn't it do this last weekend? I'm planning on a total of about 10 runs this weekend.


----------



## skierbum (Mar 29, 2011)

Might have to hit Wildcat on Monday or Tuesday considering the amount of snow predicted there, and that they just changed their mid-week lift ticket prices to $35 all ages!


----------



## Douglas (Mar 30, 2011)

*east coast buuulizard is cummin*

stokety stoke toke!

not bad for late late march


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

Douglas said:


> stokety stoke toke!
> 
> not bad for late late march



My hometown is claiming rain / snow / wind but looks like more up north


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet! Winter Storm Watch posted! CT through VT!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 30, 2011)

Gss??


----------



## dmc (Mar 30, 2011)

The national weather service in albany has issued a winter storm watch...which is in effect from late thursday night through late friday night.
* locations...most of eastern new york and all of adjacent western new england.
* accumulations...6 to 12 inches of snow...with 8 to 14 inches possible into the higher terrain.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 30, 2011)

Im lovin this storm, but the timing sucks! Driving to Stowe on Friday will be an adventure!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2011)

Fingers crossed for some good snow in SoVT....  

I predict a run on bread and milk in CT. :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2011)

we'll be in Albany on 4/1  but not skiing...  Perfect.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow I love it even I hope every1 can go out this weekend should be sweet


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2011)

This looks like it's shaping up to deliver some goods, but gotta remember one thing folks,  to get a storm to really deliver in late March/early April takes alot more effort than in Jan/Feb.  The cold air isn't as cold throughout the air column and also with the dry air we have in place now, its very, very likely that the it will be hours where the radar will be showing precip overhead, but nothing will reach the ground.  And then the stuff that does fall to the ground at most elevations likely won't be Utah quality fluff - could make for some real slick roads on Friday


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW, welcome back GSS! :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2011)

Mad steezy yo!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 30, 2011)

Everybody take off your snow tires and hit the car wash please to ensure some SNOW.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> Im lovin this storm, but the timing sucks! Driving to Stowe on Friday will be an adventure!



Agreed!  If the timing of this thing moved up about 6 hours, that would be a BIG plus for the road crews with respect to the late PM/early evening travelers on Friday


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2011)

Hit the car wash on Monday.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 30, 2011)

oh hello everybody...


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 30, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Everybody take off your snow tires and hit the car wash please to ensure some SNOW.



It will snow.....I'm in Albany bowling in the state Elks tourney....100% chance of major dumpage


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2011)

It can be GSS.  I heard he feel off the cornice at Blue the other day and was not found.


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2011)

How does the setup for this one differ from the April Fools Day storm?  Just trying to get reassurances that this won't blow up into another 2' dump in the Boston area...


----------



## makimono (Mar 30, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Everybody take off your snow tires and hit the car wash please to ensure some SNOW.



I pulled the front driveshaft out of my Jeep last weekend...that's gotta be worth at least a car wash and caranuba wax!


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Everybody take off your snow tires and hit the car wash please to ensure some SNOW.



I'm going to detach the snowthrower from my riding mower and re-attach the cutting deck. That'll make it snow for sure.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2011)

I think today would be a great day for everyone to hit the carwash. That'll help things along.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow tires are still on and the car hasn't been washed. But I did take the roof box of yesterday. :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2011)

The snowblower is being moved from in my garage into my storage shed tonight, and then while I'm out in the shed, I'll start up the lawn tractor, lawn mower and weed whacker to prep them for imminent use!  That will help.  Car wash happening at lunch time too! :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> Im lovin this storm, but the timing sucks! *Driving to Stowe on Friday will be an adventure!*



If it truly is horrendous and you dont want to mess with 149 and 22A etc.. you could always go 87 all the way up and take the ferry across.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2011)

I just heard this could be "extremely wet" snow.  I'm not sure I've ever heard a weatherman use that term before.  Not sure what that would mean for the skiing?


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm working Friday..but then again I worked last Thursday and Hunter only got 3 inches...so I have no idea how this will pan out...Sunday I'm at Hunter regardless...


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2011)

It's being branded the "April Fool's Day Storm"


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 30, 2011)

billski said:


> It's being branded the "April Fool's Day Storm"



I thought you were core.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2011)

Another sign that this will deliver.  The town my office is in is out like crazy today with the street sweepers cleaning up the winters supply of road sand!


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 30, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Agreed!  If the timing of this thing moved up about 6 hours, that would be a BIG plus for the road crews with respect to the late PM/early evening travelers on Friday



I'm thinking just bag Friday and drive up Thursday night!     I love being a self-employed person who has no issues pulling her kids from school for fun.  :smile:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> I'm thinking just bag Friday and drive up Thursday night!     I love being a self-employed person who has no issues pulling her kids from school for fun.  :smile:



Smart move! You can always hear how bad the drive was Friday after I post about it. :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Mar 30, 2011)

for *Downtown* Rangeley:

Today & Tomorrow:  low 40s
Friday thru Sunday:  36F-38F Highs.....think up on the mountain(Saddleback, and over on SL) it should be dry-enough snow...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Smart move! You can always hear how bad the drive was Friday after I post about it. :lol:



The hope that I'm holding out for is that a key component of the accumulations of this storm will be an elevation dependent event, and if that's the case, the 1st 110 of my 140 mile ride won't be too bad, the last 30 could be "fun" though  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2011)

I always appreciate the "What's ahead" updates on Friday evenings. 

"Tree in the road north of Greenfield!"


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

I hate being stuck behind the sanding trucks.


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 30, 2011)

7-14 forecast for Burke!  Burke also extended their closing and will open for 4/8-4/9 week-end!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I always appreciate the "What's ahead" updates on Friday evenings.
> 
> "Tree in the road north of Greenfield!"



LOL!  Yup, that tree down in the left lane between exit 23/24 text I sent you a few weeks ago, most definitely wasn't the usual "Springfield Traffic SUCKS!" or "Stupid line of slow moving Priuses getting off in Northhampton" ones!  :lol:


----------



## Douglas (Mar 30, 2011)

just fixed my powder skirt. im ready!
dropped some sfrb on it and put a hole in it. but we're good now.


----------



## BMac (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone hear about a crashed propane truck on rte 7?  I heard something but can't confirm and am not sure if it will be cleaned up by tomorrow.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2011)

Triggered pulled on the vacation day. Two more powder days, love it!



billski said:


> It's being branded the "April Fool's Day Storm"


It wouldn't be the first. There was an April Fool's Day storm that covered all of New England sometime in the last decade. I can't remember which year.

April snow for the mountains is pretty common. We seem to get a big one in April every three years or so.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 30, 2011)

NOAA Albany is forecasting 11 inches for the Mount Snow area . 
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm

Timing is the problem. When should I head north from CT?. Will it be better to wait and leave Friday evening since most heavy snow will fall during the day Friday?

I am worried about Saturday wind holds too.


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> It wouldn't be the first. There was an April Fool's Day storm that covered all of New England sometime in the last decade. I can't remember which year.


It was in 1997...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fool's_Day_Blizzard

Main thing I remember is that it was the first time I had my mailbox nailed by a plow truck.  That wasn't the last time, however...


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Mar 30, 2011)

There's actually a double punch coming.  The Friday Nor'Easter with another powerful storm early next week.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/03/noreaster-alert.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like accuweather shifted their 6-12 inch range about 30ish miles to the east.  Good for New Hampshire, not so good for Whiteface.  Maybe I'll just head to Hunter of Platty this weekend instead of Whiteface, looks like the Catskills are going to be in that 6-12 inch sweetspot.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2011)

6+" at Camelback.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2011)

where the hell has Scott been.  he hasnt posted in a long long time and I would love his input on this storm and the potential tues/wed storm.


----------



## dmc (Mar 30, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks like accuweather shifted their 6-12 inch range about 30ish miles to the east.  Good for New Hampshire, not so good for Whiteface.  Maybe I'll just head to Hunter of Platty this weekend instead of Whiteface, looks like the Catskills are going to be in that 6-12 inch sweetspot.



8 to 16 now...  But... I don't trust spring..    We'll see - at least I'm home for this.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> LOL!  Yup, that tree down in the left lane between exit 23/24 text I sent you a few weeks ago, most definitely wasn't the usual "Springfield Traffic SUCKS!" or "Stupid line of slow moving Priuses getting off in Northhampton" ones!  :lol:



This Friday: "Prius in the ditch......old person in a 90's Subaru wagon driving 45 in the left lane" :lol:

This looks like it should deliver for Mount Snow! But like mlctvt brings up a good point on the wind holds. Maybe we can get to the top via the Local...oh...wait a second......  :razz:


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 31, 2011)

VT, NH, and ME forecasts are updated.  Certainly ballparking around a foot--some less, a few a bit more possible.  Easterly winds will be strong in the AM (possible wind holds) but they'll be starting to let up as they shift around in the PM.  As we were mentioning on our Facebook page, probably fresh track across southern VT Friday AM as snow moves in from south to north (and wraps in)...if you're waiting for Saturday, freshies probably for ME resorts as light snow/showers taper off Friday night/Sat AM.   

Enjoy!

-CT


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 31, 2011)

thats funny, they still have Ascutney on the VT ski resort forecast


----------



## roark (Mar 31, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> VT, NH, and ME forecasts are updated. Certainly ballparking around a foot--some less, a few a bit more possible. Easterly winds will be strong in the AM (possible wind holds) but they'll be starting to let up as they shift around in the PM. As we were mentioning on our Facebook page, probably fresh track across southern VT Friday AM as snow moves in from south to north (and wraps in)...if you're waiting for Saturday, freshies probably for ME resorts as light snow/showers taper off Friday night/Sat AM.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -CT


Also in S VT, Magic won't be open Friday, so powedercapedaysaturday!


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 31, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> thats funny, they still have Ascutney on the VT ski resort forecast



There are several things we need to tweak on the site--forecasting duties shift those items to the backburner.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2011)

> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
> MIDNIGHT EDT FRIDAY NIGHT...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
> ...


----------



## roark (Mar 31, 2011)

2knees said:


> where the hell has Scott been. he hasnt posted in a long long time and I would love his input on this storm and the potential tues/wed storm.


 
http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index.php/user/352-powderfreak/


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2011)

Glenn said:


> This Friday: "Prius in the ditch......old person in a 90's Subaru wagon driving 45 in the left lane" :lol:
> 
> This looks like it should deliver for Mount Snow! But like mlctvt brings up a good point on the wind holds. Maybe we can get to the top via the Local...oh...wait a second......  :razz:



I gotta think that with the finals of the Mount Dew Vertical Challenge on Saturday, with upto 2000 racers and the course scheduled to be on Canyon, that there's a slightly greater than normal chance that minimally Canyon Quad will be running in questionable winds, and if Canyon is spinning, the chances of Northface access and hence summit access should be quite good.


----------



## octopus (Mar 31, 2011)

i just looked at NOAA weather for bretton woods, they are calling for a change to rain in that area. is this correct? would i be better heading to vt, like magic or kmart?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

octopus said:


> i just looked at NOAA weather for bretton woods, they are calling for a change to rain in that area. is this correct? would i be better heading to vt, like magic or kmart?


 

Cannon is to be all snow still. Heading up tomorrow morning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be trying my luck at the Mighty WA. Not enough time to get up to Cannon unless I just want to ski for 2 hrs and drive 6 (assuming roads are bad).


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 31, 2011)

According to WCAX, NH, ME, and Southern VT look to score biggest with this one:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

heavy & wet or soft & fluffy?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> According to WCAX, NH, ME, and Southern VT look to score biggest with this one:


 

Looks like Cannon is in the purple


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2011)

This is such a scattered, bizarre storm I have absolutely no idea what to do with it. 

 I'm leaning on the Catskills as it looks like they'll pick up 8-12, whereas Whiteface is only tracking 4-8, but if Whiteface gets pounded with 12 inches, I'm going to KICK myself for going to Hunter or Plattekill.

This might be one of those storms where it's Friday at 5pm and I'm sitting in my truck with the keys in the ignition before I know where I'm going!


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 31, 2011)

octopus said:


> i just looked at NOAA weather for bretton woods, they are calling for a change to rain in that area. is this correct? would i be better heading to vt, like magic or kmart?



Nope.  Mixing stays south tomorrow.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is such a scattered, bizarre storm I have absolutely no idea what to do with it.
> 
> I'm leaning on the Catskills as it looks like they'll pick up 8-12, whereas Whiteface is only tracking 4-8, but if Whiteface gets pounded with 12 inches, I'm going to KICK myself for going to Hunter or Plattekill.
> 
> This might be one of those storms where it's Friday at 5pm and I'm sitting in my truck with the keys in the ignition before I know where I'm going!



i am in the same boat BG. i am debating wether to hit mt. snow or hunter on saturday. would like to hit which ever gets more. hunter saves me 2 hours of driving each way. slightly leaning towards hunter at the moment.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 31, 2011)

gladerider said:


> i am in the same boat BG. i am debating wether to hit mt. snow or hunter on saturday. would like to hit which ever gets more. hunter saves me 2 hours of driving each way. slightly leaning towards hunter at the moment.



I would be leaning towards VT as opposed to NY with most of the moisture/snow sliding through NE.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

sounds like a good base-building event for CT



> Total wet snowfall is now forecast to range from no snow along the coast, 2 – 4” of wet snow in the valleys of Central CT and up to 4 – 8 inches of wet snow in the Northwest Hills.  Most of the accumulations will be on grassy surfaces.  Note: Snowfall from this storm is still expected to be highly dependent on the exact track of the storm and on elevation.  Any change in the track will have a significant impact on the amount of snow at various elevations.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2011)

gladerider said:


> *i am in the same boat BG. i am debating wether to hit mt. snow or hunter on saturday. would like to hit which ever gets more. *hunter saves me 2 hours of driving each way. slightly leaning towards hunter at the moment.



Agreed on the driving, but now that I'm doing more research on this storm track......



WinnChill said:


> *I would be leaning towards VT *as opposed to NY with most of the moisture/snow sliding through NE.



I'm starting to think about the above.  

 I've never been to Magic, but GOOG says it's a 4.5 hour drive from me, whereas Hunter is 2 hour 45 minutes.  So lets say Magic gets 14 inches and Hunter gets 10.  

Does Magic have substantially better terrain than Hunter to justify the extra driving is the question?  Anyone been to both?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 31, 2011)

At this point I'm asking myself if I really want to spend half of Saturday Pond Skimming.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does Magic have substantially better terrain than Hunter to justify the extra driving is the question?  Anyone been to both?



Yes.

(Although I've never been to either)


----------



## roark (Mar 31, 2011)

There is no ski area with lifts S of MRG that can compare with Magic for terrain. And much of it's out in the open (ie marked trails, not hidden stashes).


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 31, 2011)

roark said:


> There is no ski area with lifts S of MRG that can compare with Magic for terrain. And much of it's out in the open (ie marked trails, not hidden stashes).




I will second that. Hunter is a fun mountian and I ahve been there a number of times but Magic is much more fun IMO and less crowded.

As for driving.... I live in Southern Westcester and get to Magic in  3:10 driving within 10 MPH of the speed limit. So you should be able to beat 4:30.  I guess its sending you up 87?   If you do decide to hit Magic take the Taconic to Route 295 in Chatham (last exit before the toll) to 22 North to NY 7 in Hoosick to 279 to VT 7. get off at exit 4(Manchester) and take 11 across to Magic.


Oh and did you know that Magic lift tix  are $25 this weekend?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2011)

Bullseye right on the Southern Greens!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yes.  (Although I've never been to either)





roark said:


> There is no ski area with lifts S of MRG that can compare with Magic for terrain. And much of it's out in the open (ie marked trails, not hidden stashes).





jrmagic said:


> I will second that. Hunter is a fun mountian and I ahve been there a number of times but Magic is much more fun IMO and less crowded.
> 
> Oh and did you know that Magic lift tix  are $25 this weekend?



Thanks all.  Their verts are similar (1700 Magic vs. 1600 Hunter), but Hunter reports 240 acres versus Magic's 135, though comparing maps Hunter doesnt seem all that much bigger, so you can see my confusion and why I wanted to ask some folks.  And yeah, $50 to ski Saturday and Sunday seems pretty sweet.


----------



## abc (Mar 31, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I will second that. Hunter is a fun mountian and I ahve been there a number of times but Magic is much more fun IMO and less crowded.
> 
> As for driving.... I live in Southern Westcester and get to Magic in  3:10 driving within 10 MPH of the speed limit. So you should be able to beat 4:30.  I guess its sending you up 87?   If you do decide to hit Magic take the Taconic to Route 295 in Chatham (last exit before the toll) to 22 North to NY 7 in Hoosick to 279 to VT 7. get off at exit 4(Manchester) and take 11 across to Magic.


I doubt there'll be much in the way of crowd even in Hunter. 

I'm north of you, and mapquest is telling me it'll take me 3 1/2 hrs still. Realistically, I can probably do it within 3. I don't know how you manage to do it at 3:10 from where you are...

Yes, I'm one of those who's likely to head up to Magic Saturday. What better time to check out a new mountain than after a storm?!


----------



## gladerider (Mar 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thanks all.  Their verts are similar (1700 Magic vs. 1600 Hunter), but Hunter reports 240 acres versus Magic's 135, though comparing maps Hunter doesnt seem all that much bigger, so you can see my confusion and why I wanted to ask some folks.  And yeah, $50 to ski Saturday and Sunday seems pretty sweet.



i've been to both. magic's terrain is far more fun for me than hunter's. but, when i was there 2 years ago, magic was running only the red lift and the wait on the line was longer than i expected. there was about 8" of fresh that day and i was on the red liftline all day. awesome time. i can see that happening again. it's tempting. from where i am in jersey, i can make it to magic in 4.5 hours. i can take a bus trip to snow and i'd rather not drive. so looks like i am leaning towards snow at this point.


----------



## farlep99 (Mar 31, 2011)

On Magic's busiest day this year (Black Magic Challenge) the liftline was barely over 10mins & that was generally just between 10am-2pm.  I wouldn't worry about liftlines at all this weekend.  They'll maybe be 5-10mins on Sat & probably nothing on Sun.  The bonus to having 1 lift is that the slopes feel empty.  On any powder day @ Magic you can still find freshies towards the end of the day.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 31, 2011)

I left my helmet at Magic last weekend so I called and spoke to Jim, the owner. He's sending it to me no charge provided I come ski there again soon. When and where does that ever happen?
Check out Magic- you won't be sorry. There might be a lift line for the Red Chair, but that's part of the experience.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Bullseye right on the Southern Greens!


 

No, Bullseye Cannon!!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 31, 2011)

you can all thank me as we have a 6am flight on saturday to Disney for a few days with the kids.....enjoy!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 31, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No, Bullseye Cannon!!!!


No to all this, wait a week for when I can actually ski it.

Actually, I'll just take a repeat event.


----------



## buellski (Mar 31, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No, Bullseye Cannon!!!!



No, Bullseye Sunapee...er...sorta.  It's all good!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 31, 2011)

abc said:


> I doubt there'll be much in the way of crowd even in Hunter.
> 
> I'm north of you, and mapquest is telling me it'll take me 3 1/2 hrs still. Realistically, I can probably do it within 3. I don't know how you manage to do it at 3:10 from where you are...
> 
> Yes, I'm one of those who's likely to head up to Magic Saturday. What better time to check out a new mountain than after a storm?!





I generally travel later in the evening so I don't ever have traffic issues (Putting the curse on myself lol) but I make the drive pretty much every weekend of the season and that is how long it takes me.   I do take one shortcut that I didn;t put in my directions above... I take CR 5 in New Caanan to Rte 20 in Lebenon Center.


----------



## abc (Mar 31, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I generally travel later in the evening so I don't ever have traffic issues (Putting the curse on myself lol)


I see. If it's late enough, I can see you can proceed unimpeded on those roads. 

Although on a stormy night this Friday, there's the worry of how well plow those roads are...

It just occurred to me Jiminy is right along the way! Another mountain I have heard good thing but never checked out...


----------



## farlep99 (Mar 31, 2011)

The drive to Magic from NYC takes 4.5hrs on a Friday evening, assuming normal traffic.  Coming back home on Sunday I usually do it in 3.5hrs.  Never any traffic.  The drive is well worth it, best terrain in SoVT


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

i feel like i should be booking a room and staging myself in S VT tonight... why am i not?


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i feel like i should be booking a room and staging myself in S VT tonight... why am i not?



Feeling the same way...want to head up NOW (and a 15 yo behind me wanting it more) but struggling with shirking tomorrow's responsibilities.....God I hate being a responsible person!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2011)

farlep99 said:


> The drive to Magic *from NYC takes 4.5hrs on a Friday evening,* *assuming normal traffic.  *Coming back home on Sunday I usually do it in 3.5hrs.  Never any traffic.  The drive is well worth it, best terrain in SoVT



Since the storm should mostly end by Friday afternoon, I'm hoping the roads up there will be reasonably cleared by Friday night.  

I'm leaving from Central Jersey around 4:30, so I figure by the time I'm off 87 it will be maybe 7pm.  Of course, that equation has me hoping that they do a great job on 87.  Net/net, I'm thinking this "4.5 hour drive" may be 5.5 hours.  Am I wrong?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Feeling the same way...want to head up NOW (and a 15 yo behind me wanting it more) but struggling with shirking tomorrow's responsibilities.....God I hate being a responsible person!



had my 1:1 with my boss today.. couldn't figure out how to work into the conversation taking a last minute day off as i was going through my project list explaiing how i was behind on everything...:-?


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> had my 1:1 with my boss today.. Couldn't figure out how to work into the conversation taking a last minute day off as i was going through my project list explaiing how i was behind on everything...:-?



lol!


----------



## skiboarder (Mar 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Agreed on the driving, but now that I'm doing more research on this storm track......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magic is not open on Fri, so all the Fri.snowfall will be freshies Sat. morning!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

It's started sleeting here in NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2011)

SON OF A &&*&*$#&*

They've completely downgraded this storm.

Now they have the Catskills getting 5 or 7 inches down from 8-12

And southern Vermont to 6 to 8 inches from 14 - 17

And Northern Vermont looks like it will barely get more than 6 or 7 inches now

This sucks........  If it keeps shifting east any farther, it will be much ado about nothing.     This will be the ultimate "play it by ear" tomorrow, but if Hunter only gets 1 or 2 inches less than Magic, I'll guess I'll just go to the Catskills and save some driving.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2011)

Snow has started here in Woburn, MA

Thinking SR on Sunday might be where I end up.

Loon is a possibility as well... We'll see how tomorrow and Sat. go.

(Sat. is a friend's bachelor party, so how far I go on Sunday depends on how crazy THAT gets...)

-w


----------



## buellski (Mar 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


>



Still 12+ in central NH


----------



## Magog Fishy (Mar 31, 2011)

Been trying to figure this one out. Both NWS Burlington and NECN now have it tracking a little farther East, which could mean Cannon and SL/Back are the winners. However temps in N. VT might be colder for the event. Originally was thinking Burke for tom and Sat (with Jay as back-up). Definitely not driving-up again this week to Northern ME. Need to figure it out quickly if I’m to pre-position for tom, otherwise might wait and day trip Sat (perhaps Cannon; thought about Abram since $17 tickets and probably would have mtn to yourself, but I think elevation is too low for this).


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> had my 1:1 with my boss today.. couldn't figure out how to work into the conversation taking a last minute day off as i was going through my project list explaiing how i was behind on everything...:-?



Do what I do. I tell him that I will email in morning at 530 if I am going to be out.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> This one is looking like a longshot, but at this time of year, I'm just happy to have a shot on goal.   If this does pan out though, the timing of this could be perfect for weekend warriors headed to Northern NY or Vermont.



shot on goal....awesome analogy


----------



## kingslug (Mar 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> SON OF A &&*&*$#&*
> 
> They've completely downgraded this storm.
> 
> ...




well I'm going to Hunter..cause I don't believe that "they" can tell really how much the mountains will get..."they" have been wrong on both sides of the coin many times...


----------



## 2sons (Mar 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> SON OF A &&*&*$#&*
> 
> They've completely downgraded this storm.
> 
> ...


5-7", 6-8" or 6-7" is still a pretty sizable snowstorm for  April 1st. I'm in Rhode Island this weekend, but if I were to pick and choose I'd hit Vermont- Southern, Central or NVT, dude wherever. The Catskills will be there when you get back.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 31, 2011)

Accuweather really is nothing, but a barometer for how things "might" go.  If it isn't hitting a major city in a epic way they could give two shits about the sticks of the Northeast.  They never really do any sort of in depth mountain forecast.  I have a feeling that unless this thing just completely heads out to sea that the mountains of NY, Vt, Me, and NH will get 10 plus inches.  Unlike the west coast the mountains are small in elevation and area and make it really tough for the none mountain specific weathermen to make any sort of accurate call.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

We'll watch n' see-------------------- but i'm thinking its rapidly becoming a bust at least for NY


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> *Accuweather really is nothing, but a barometer for how things "might" go.  If it isn't hitting a major city in a epic way they could give two shits about the sticks of the Northeast. * They never really do any sort of in depth mountain forecast.  I have a feeling that unless this thing just completely heads out to sea that the mountains of NY, Vt, Me, and NH will get 10 plus inches.  Unlike the west coast the mountains are small in elevation and area and make it really tough for the none mountain specific weathermen to make any sort of accurate call.



The government data also yanked it back.  Who knows, as has been said there's plenty of times they call for 17 and 7 falls, and they call for 7 and you get 17 inches.  Man is not sophisticated enough to accurately predict the weather very well yet, but when they yank it down, it tends not be a good sign.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/StormTotalSnowFcst.png


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 31, 2011)

Too late, already made the drive up.  I guess we'll see in the morning whether it was worth it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Too late, already made the drive up.  I guess we'll see in the morning whether it was worth it.



I'm sure it will be if the 8 inches they're expecting falls.  GIve us a report in the morning!


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Love it we already have a good 3" outside right now. A little wet though. Perfect snow-ball weather.


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Do I even take out the snowblower for this one... or just let it melt in the next week?


----------



## snoseek (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn, I gotta hold out till monday/tuesday to get in on this. Life is starting to get busy. Tuesday could be ok in the north though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup, this is exactly what I feared when it took such a dramatic shift east in such a short period of time.   Sad Panda.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2011)

Any snow in southern vermont any one hear


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 1, 2011)

About 2 inches on the ground here in West Dover.  Packy but light.  Still snowing, but saw a report saying they were only calling for 4 to 8 now, vs the 6 to 12 last night.  Weather warning still in place so I'm hoping at least 6.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> About 2 inches on the ground here in West Dover.  Packy but light.  Still snowing, but saw a report saying they were only calling for 4 to 8 now, vs the 6 to 12 last night.  Weather warning still in place so I'm hoping at least 6.



Thanks for the update! Fingers crossed.


----------



## hammer (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Do I even take out the snowblower for this one... or just let it melt in the next week?


I'm going to let it melt...

About 2-3 inches near Nashua...heavy snow, been outside trying to get it off of the trees over the driveway.  Kiddos are delayed going to school.  Hope the mountains got more.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes thank you for update noaa still satin 5to9 inches for west dover so I think this weekend will be great for everyone


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

Woke up and looked out the window.  Man I feel gypped.
:angry:


----------



## KevinS (Apr 1, 2011)

Should I hit Jay this weekend for two days or Magic for one? Coming from CT there is a significant drive difference (and I need to pay for a hotel at Jay but not for Magic). Tickets are a wash, $25 each for 2 people at Magic is nothing compared to gas and I already have vouchers for Jay.

I've never been to either, I really want to go to both, but it looks like it will snow a bit more in the south this weekend.


----------



## psyflyer (Apr 1, 2011)

Dumping on Burkle. 2-3 inches. Sweet!


----------



## skiboarder (Apr 1, 2011)

KevinS said:


> Should I hit Jay this weekend for two days or Magic for one? Coming from CT there is a significant drive difference (and I need to pay for a hotel at Jay but not for Magic). Tickets are a wash, $25 each for 2 people at Magic is nothing compared to gas and I already have vouchers for Jay.
> 
> I've never been to either, I really want to go to both, but it looks like it will snow a bit more in the south this weekend.



Atleast at Jay, Sat morning will be all freshies because they are not open today.  Unfortunately, it will only be 6-8 inches


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

KevinS said:


> Should I hit Jay this weekend for two days or Magic for one? Coming from CT there is a significant drive difference (and I need to pay for a hotel at Jay but not for Magic). Tickets are a wash, $25 each for 2 people at Magic is nothing compared to gas and I already have vouchers for Jay.
> 
> I've never been to either, I really want to go to both, but it looks like it will snow a bit more in the south this weekend.



2 days is more skiing than 1 day. more skiing = more better

(i'd think 2 days at magic might be good, should be some inexpensive lodging nearby)


----------



## 2sons (Apr 1, 2011)

skiboarder said:


> Atleast at Jay, Sat morning will be all freshies because they are not open today.  Unfortunately, it will only be 6-8 inches



Did you get it backwards? Or is that an April Fools joke? Jay is open today and there's so much more snow in NVT. They are offering a ski and stay deal at the Tram Haus. I'd hit Jay.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

skiboarder said:


> Atleast at Jay, Sat morning will be all freshies because they are not open today.  Unfortunately, it will only be 6-8 inches




I dont think there is going to be that much.  Everything North of K is going to get very little.   Nothing In Lake Placid.  0 nada  close your eyes what do you see.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> I dont think there is going to be that much. * Everything North of K is going to get very little.*   Nothing In Lake Placid.  0 nada  close your eyes what do you see.



Exactly.  This has turned into a total bust.   The Magic/Bromley'ish area was slated for 17 yesterday, now they'll get 6 if they're lucky.  Just not worth 9 hours in drive time for me.  At least it will be bright and sunny mid-50s to 60 down here.  I'll be dusting off the golf clubs this weekend instead of skiing = le sigh.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

KevinS said:


> Should I hit Jay this weekend for two days or Magic for one? Coming from CT there is a significant drive difference (and I need to pay for a hotel at Jay but not for Magic). Tickets are a wash, $25 each for 2 people at Magic is nothing compared to gas and I already have vouchers for Jay.
> 
> I've never been to either, I really want to go to both, but it looks like it will snow a bit more in the south this weekend.



So ht MAgic this weekend and then save the vouchers for net weekend at Jay8)


----------



## abc (Apr 1, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Exactly.  This has turned into a total bust.   The Magic/Bromley'ish area was slated for 17 yesterday, now they'll get 6 if they're lucky.  Just not worth 9 hours in drive time for me.


Where are you that takes 9 hrs to Magic?


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

abc said:


> Where are you that takes 9 hrs to Magic?



Yesterday he was saying 4.5 so maybe he means the round trip?  

BG sit tight and see what falls and then you can decide


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 1, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Exactly.  This has turned into a total bust.   The Magic/Bromley'ish area was slated for 17 yesterday, now they'll get 6 if they're lucky.  Just not worth 9 hours in drive time for me.  At least it will be bright and sunny mid-50s to 60 down here.  I'll be dusting off the golf clubs this weekend instead of skiing = le sigh.



Jeez, 17?  Who the heck said that?  What was the expected low range?


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Jeez, 17?  Who the heck said that?  What was the expected low range?



Not sure where that came from. So what do you see there... still 8+?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure how long this will last, but I think Western Maine should be the jackpot winner....perhaps Loon, Waterville and Cannon as well.  Granted if this storm continues to disappoint and very little could be had throughout NE.  Looks like it is already breaking up throughout Vermont and Western NH.  Here in the Upper Valley of NH/VT it's been pretty much just flurries since I woke this morning at 5am.


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Not sure where that came from. So what do you see there... still 8+?



I'm trying to find out what they have now...have you heard anything?  I don't expect much more as the snow field is thinning out over VT.  I wish I stuck with the half foot we had from Sunday--looked like we could push the envelope a little there.


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 1, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Not sure how long this will last, but I think Western Maine should be the jackpot winner....perhaps Loon, Waterville and Cannon as well.  Granted if this storm continues to disappoint and very little could be had throughout NE.  Looks like it is already breaking up throughout Vermont and Western NH.  Here in the Upper Valley of NH/VT it's been pretty much just flurries since I woke this morning at 5am.



We had ME/NH pegged for the most with this one and it seems to be panning out ok.  You always run the risk of fringe snow for VT with a coastal hugger like this.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Yesterday he was saying 4.5 so maybe he means the round trip?


Right. 



WinnChill said:


> Jeez, 17?  Who the heck said that?



The government (a.k.a. NOAA) said it.  Accuweather went with the more ambiguous, 12+.

They had southern Vermont as the big winner yesterday with about 17 inches (though they had central and N.VT at 13 - 15 too), then sadly downgraded it to 8 inches around 3 or 4pm.  When I woke up this morning it was further downgraded to 5 inches.  Tragic.

*S. VT*
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/StormTotalSnowFcst.png

*N. VT*
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnowFcst.png


----------



## hammer (Apr 1, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> The government (a.k.a. NOAA) said it.  Accuweather went with the more ambiguous, 12+.
> 
> They had southern Vermont as the big winner yesterday with about 17 inches, then sadly downgraded it to 8 inches around 3 or 4pm.  When I woke up this morning it was further downgraded to 5 inches.  Tragic.


And NH got shafted on the storm that dumped over 2 feet in VT and NY...it happens.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> I'm trying to find out what they have now...have you heard anything?  I don't expect much more as the snow field is thinning out over VT.  I wish I stuck with the half foot we had from Sunday--looked like we could push the envelope a little there.




Nope not yet. I'm gonna call a friend of mine that was supposed to head up last night. I will let you know if I hear back.


----------



## buellski (Apr 1, 2011)

We've got about 3 inches on the ground here.  NOAA is still saying 2-4 today, but that's a lot less than 12+.  Still, should make for some great skiing this weekend!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll gladly take 6" of new snow when I roll up to the mountain on April 2nd. That just doesn't happen all that often. Sure, a foot plus would be sweet...but with late season snow, beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

That was quick. 3-4 at the base and still coming down decently is what she just texted me.


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> That was quick. 3-4 at the base and still coming down decently is what she just texted me.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## gladerider (Apr 1, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Exactly.  This has turned into a total bust.   The Magic/Bromley'ish area was slated for 17 yesterday, now they'll get 6 if they're lucky.  Just not worth 9 hours in drive time for me.  At least it will be bright and sunny mid-50s to 60 down here.  I'll be dusting off the golf clubs this weekend instead of skiing = le sigh.



sorry to hear that man. i know. for us flatlanders 9 hours round trip easily sways our decisions. but, no way i will bail out on this one. i am committed. i will be at stratton tomorrow morning. will take 5 inches any day. my season is far from over.


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

3 big inches here at the base of Hunter...


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2011)

about 4" very wet stuff here in the burbs.  Has taken down some mutha tree limbs in our yard.  Big snow bombs when driving around.  Power out here and there.  

Like to hear how heavy the snow is up in the hills.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> 3 big inches here at the base of Hunter...



Call NOAA and bitch at them, they're already giving up on you.  Hopefully you get at least a few more inches.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/StormTotalSnowFcst.png

EDIT:  Now I'm thinking that must be an error or something, clearly the catskills would have to get at least another 1 - 3 I'd think?


----------



## abc (Apr 1, 2011)

gladerider said:


> sorry to hear that man. i know. for us flatlanders 9 hours round trip easily sways our decisions.


Not for this flatlander! 

Funny in the middle of the season (worse yet, December), flatlanders will drive 9 hours to VT to ski man-made snow of questionable base depth, regardless whether there's 0" natural snow at all, never mind recently fallen, fresh ones. But now, scraping a trip because it's 5" instead of 8? 

I'd much rather drive 5 hrs in April to ski spring soft bump on 30" base left over from the winter. Than to drive 2 hrs in December to ski 10" of man-made snow.


----------



## buellski (Apr 1, 2011)

billski said:


> about 4" very wet stuff here in the burbs.  Has taken down some mutha tree limbs in our yard.  Big snow bombs when driving around.  Power out here and there.
> 
> Like to hear how heavy the snow is up in the hills.



Perfect snowball snow here.  It's pretty warm out too...35F.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 1, 2011)

From Sunday River's web site:

UPDATE: 11:30AM*** It is absolutely dumping out! We have six inches on the mountain, and the storm looks like it's still building. According to the forecast, we haven't seen the heaviest yet! 10"-14" forecast.

I'm driving up in 5 hours! Woo Hoo!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 1, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> From Sunday River's web site:
> 
> UPDATE: 11:30AM*** It is absolutely dumping out! We have six inches on the mountain, and the storm looks like it's still building. According to the forecast, we haven't seen the heaviest yet! 10"-14" forecast.
> 
> I'm driving up in 5 hours! Woo Hoo!



Looks like my target for Sunday.

w00t.

-w


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Looks like my target for Sunday.
> 
> w00t.
> 
> -w


 
I'll try and leave you some powder! 

Double w00t!


----------



## neil (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm heading to SR tomorrow!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2011)

> *IT SEEMS THE ATMOSPHERE HAS TAUGHT US ANOTHER LESSON*
> AS THIS NOR`EASTER WILL BE FURTHER OFFSHORE WITH ITS IMPACTS
> GREATLY DIMINISHED ACROSS MOST OF EASTERN NY.* MODEL PERFORMANCE
> WAS LESS THAN IDEAL* LEADING UP TO THIS EVENT...BUT IN THE
> ...



Well, at this they the above correct.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 1, 2011)

So far have accumulated squat


----------



## abc (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> So far have accumulated squat


That's interesting! 

Bretton Woods had just reported 4" and Wildcat is saying 4" too. I was beginning to believe NH got the bulk of it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=14365653


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 1, 2011)

abc said:


> That's interesting!
> 
> Bretton Woods had just reported 4" and Wildcat is saying 4" too. I was beginning to believe NH got the bulk of it.



Loon says they have received 4" as well.... where they got the 4" I do not know!  This storm is going to be a bust.  At least in this part of the region


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

Radar is shownig some green over SoVT.. I hope that its not really r*^ninguke:


----------



## Angus (Apr 1, 2011)

just arrived from Sunapee..."No foolin’, we received another 8” of snow today and this looks to be the most exciting weekend so far this season at Mount Sunapee."

Anyone got a read on MWV? That's where I'm headed this weekend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Radar is shownig some green over SoVT.. I hope that its not really r*^ninguke:


 
Snow is in Rutvegas.


----------



## buellski (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunapee is reporting 8".  I'm 15 miles northwest of there and we've only got 3".


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2011)

Sugarloaf is reporting 10 and still dumping.


----------



## Angus (Apr 1, 2011)

just check the wildcat website..."With 10" and snow still falling when the last chair loaded Friday, this "winter" storm is delivering the goods."


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Sugarloaf is reporting 10 and still dumping.



Awesome!  Just taking a look at the AZ Summit pics--I've GOT to get up there next year!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Awesome!  Just taking a look at the AZ Summit pics--I've GOT to get up there next year!



AlpineZone Summit 3.0, i'm sure there'd be a line of people buying you a beer at the party.:beer:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2011)

Cannon has 6-8 when I left at 2pm and is was still coming down hard.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> Loon says they have received 4" as well.... where they got the 4" I do not know!  This storm is going to be a bust.  At least in this part of the region


Cannon says 6". Bull Shit. I was there today. Four inches TOPS. Still quite nice and we had a good day. But their snow reporting this year continues to reflect a longer ruler than reality. 237" season total my ass. Biggest April Fool's Day joke I have seen in quite some time!

Looks like Maine got the goods! Hopefully it won't get too warm tomorrow. Manking is definitely a concern.


----------



## psyflyer (Apr 1, 2011)

well over a foot at Burke!


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 1, 2011)

Mount Snow got 4 to 6, maybe.  Big disappointment from what we were expecting (and made the drive for).  Decent day, but ended early - my legs were tired from pushing the heavier stuff around, the boys found the terrain park quality dropped by early afternoon. Terrain park was good early, not so later.  North Face was decent but bumps still hard, but at least fresh snow to push around.  Trees were ok, but lots of debris from past ice storm.  Didn't go very deep into the Trials, what I skied was ok.  PDF woods were ok.  Sap Tapper - I was totally in awe of the damage they had!  Incredible how many trees were broken and down.  I don't ski the woods fast or hard - I meander, which was critical in there today to avoid all the debris. Groomers skied best.  Snow that fell was not cement, but not the really light powder of past storms.  Had more resistance to it and it covered hard packed crud.  Snow softened in the early afternoon.

Not raining in West Dover.  Keeps snowing (flurrying) off and on.  The snow that did fall, is melting quickly at the condo.  Parking lot is a mud pit.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Cannon says 6". Bull Shit. I was there today. Four inches TOPS. Still quite nice and we had a good day. But their snow reporting this year continues to reflect a longer ruler than reality. 237" season total my ass. Biggest April Fool's Day joke I have seen in quite some time!
> 
> Looks like Maine got the goods! Hopefully it won't get too warm tomorrow. Manking is definitely a concern.



Talked to my ski patrol friend @ Cannon an hour ago and she says 3-4"


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> Talked to my ski patrol friend @ Cannon an hour ago and she says 3-4"



It was at least 6 under the Cannonball quad when I skied it at 1:30. Down was less, but not much.   Weird thing was it was bare ground past Thornton , it was snow covered this morning. Then snow covered again around Concord.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> *Cannon says 6". Bull Shit. I was there today. Four inches TOPS. * But their snow reporting this year continues to reflect a longer ruler than reality. 237" season total my ass. Biggest April Fool's Day joke I have seen in quite some time!



I cannot prove it, but I've long believed that there is a special, cruel place in Hell for fraudulent snow reporters.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 1, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I cannot prove it, but I've long believed that there is a special, cruel place in Hell for fraudulent snow reporters.


The weird thing is that Cannon has historically had very accurate snow reporting and sometimes even under reporting. I have always held Cannon in high regard for accuracy in snow reporting. Today was the second time this season that I believe they really missed the mark. Two inches does not seem like much but that is 50-100% fluffing the number between 4 to 6-8".


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> I'm going to let it melt...
> 
> About 2-3 inches near Nashua...heavy snow, been outside trying to get it off of the trees over the driveway.  Kiddos are delayed going to school.  Hope the mountains got more.



Glad I didn't take out the snowblower. My driveway was perfectly fine today upon my return from work.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Mount Snow got 4 to 6, maybe.  Big disappointment from what we were expecting (and made the drive for).  Decent day, but ended early - my legs were tired from pushing the heavier stuff around, the boys found the terrain park quality dropped by early afternoon. Terrain park was good early, not so later.  North Face was decent but bumps still hard, but at least fresh snow to push around.  Trees were ok, but lots of debris from past ice storm.  Didn't go very deep into the Trials, what I skied was ok.  PDF woods were ok.  Sap Tapper - I was totally in awe of the damage they had!  Incredible how many trees were broken and down.  I don't ski the woods fast or hard - I meander, which was critical in there today to avoid all the debris. Groomers skied best.  Snow that fell was not cement, but not the really light powder of past storms.  Had more resistance to it and it covered hard packed crud.  Snow softened in the early afternoon.
> 
> Not raining in West Dover.  Keeps snowing (flurrying) off and on.  The snow that did fall, is melting quickly at the condo.  Parking lot is a mud pit.


So Momma if warms up do you think Mount Snow will be better on Sunday then it was today,i dont have money to waste on a bad day,but i like to go if its good, weather forecast is looking sunny maybe40s on sunday for Mount snow according to Snowforcast.com the best weather for ski mtns thanks to Winn


----------



## gladerider (Apr 1, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Mount Snow got 4 to 6, maybe.  Big disappointment from what we were expecting (and made the drive for).  Decent day, but ended early - my legs were tired from pushing the heavier stuff around, the boys found the terrain park quality dropped by early afternoon. Terrain park was good early, not so later.  North Face was decent but bumps still hard, but at least fresh snow to push around.  Trees were ok, but lots of debris from past ice storm.  Didn't go very deep into the Trials, what I skied was ok.  PDF woods were ok.  Sap Tapper - I was totally in awe of the damage they had!  Incredible how many trees were broken and down.  I don't ski the woods fast or hard - I meander, which was critical in there today to avoid all the debris. Groomers skied best.  Snow that fell was not cement, but not the really light powder of past storms.  Had more resistance to it and it covered hard packed crud.  Snow softened in the early afternoon.
> 
> Not raining in West Dover.  Keeps snowing (flurrying) off and on.  The snow that did fall, is melting quickly at the condo.  Parking lot is a mud pit.



thanks for the update momma. i was worried when i saw the green belt crossing SVT in the radar. i will be at stratton in the morning.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2011)

Thnks for the update momma bear! We'll head over in the AM.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 1, 2011)

Scotty said:


> So Momma if warms up do you think Mount Snow will be better on Sunday then it was today,i dont have money to waste on a bad day,but i like to go if its good, weather forecast is looking sunny maybe40s on sunday for Mount snow according to Snowforcast.com the best weather for ski mtns thanks to Winn



Not sure Scotty.  I seem to have a different take on snow/ski conditions than many on the board.  I'm curious to see what Mt Snow does with what they got today and what the weather brings for Saturday.  There was also talk of wind and possible wind holds.  There is lots of base - saw very few bare spots; 40's and sun on Sunday would definitely soften things up.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 1, 2011)

.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 2, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I cannot prove it, but I've long believed that there is a special, cruel place in Hell for fraudulent snow reporters.



Yes..the west side of Hunter after a rain and hard freeze.......


----------

